# Setup of Chiller with Canister filter



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

rollerband said:


> hi all,
> Jus bought a HaiLea chiller, model:HC-250A, and im new to this equipmet..
> I would need some advise on this setup for a single inlet flow and one outlet. While in-between this connection consist of a canister filter and chiller.
> 
> ...


The chiller should have a min and max flow rate usually depending on the horsepower. Does it not include a manual?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.hailea.com/E-hailea/product-1/HC-250A.html

You can size your pump/canister filter according to the specs on that page.

Tank --> canister --> chiller --> tank return....just make sure your canister flow rate matches the specs on the chiller.


----------



## rollerband (Sep 20, 2004)

epicfish said:


> http://www.hailea.com/E-hailea/product-1/HC-250A.html
> 
> You can size your pump/canister filter according to the specs on that page.
> 
> Tank --> canister --> chiller --> tank return....just make sure your canister flow rate matches the specs on the chiller.


Not too sure if Eheim Pro 2222 is able to connect to chiller, 
Filter flow rate of 500l/h, whereas chiller flow rate min is 600l/h. 
I have concern of "freezing effect" within chiller, or there no such phenomenon that will happen. 
http://www.eheimasiapacific.com/English/pro.htm


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I don't think it will freeze but I have heard they will come on and shut off more often which probably isn't good for them but I dont know for sure.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Most people just used a dedicated external pump for their chiller. Use an Eheim Hobby, Iwaki, Pan-World, etc. to run the chiller. Put a pre-filter on the intake and you're done.


----------

